# cool tshirt places?



## SoundlessRiot (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm looking for some new ones. Anything but threadless cause I'm tired of it.


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 9, 2005)

Haha. I like Threadless sometimes but a lot people who do stenciling "steal" ideas from other artists on that site.

Anyway, these are my favorite sites for tshirts/shirts.

http://www.lovelovelove.us/ 
http://www.postlapsaria.com/
http://www.neighborhoodies.com/catalog/default.php (this site is for cutsom shirts, hoodies, etc. it's pretty rad)


----------

